# Come faccio a togliere i graffi da Iphone, cellulari, ipad e altri dispositivi



## admin (20 Novembre 2012)

*Come faccio a togliere i graffi da Iphone, cellulari, ipad e altri dispositivi*

Per *eliminare i graffi* presenti sullo *schermo* o sulla plastica di smartphone, console portatili, etc etc basta acquistare del *Polish *(lo si può acquistare dai carrozzieri, nei supermercati oppure online), metterne una puntina su un batuffolo di ovatta e strofinare con forza l'*ovatta* sulla parte del dispositivo graffiata. In alcuni casi può fare miracoli, in altri aiuta a nascondere.


----------



## Livestrong (11 Dicembre 2012)

Ma funziona davvero? Io dovrei usarlo sull'iPhone, che tratto davvero malissimo


----------



## admin (11 Dicembre 2012)

Sisi, funziona! Ovviamente, se sono solchi non aspettarti miracoli!


----------

